
Why the U.S. Spends So Much More Than Other Nations on Health Care - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/02/upshot/us-health-care-expensive-country-comparison.html?smid=tw-upshotnyt&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
iphone6splusguy
Because health comes first, a great nation can’t compromise with it

~~~
eesmith
That's a nice belief. How does it explain things like:

"U.S. Healthcare Ranked Dead Last Compared To 10 Other Countries" \-
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/danmunro/2014/06/16/u-s-
healthc...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/danmunro/2014/06/16/u-s-healthcare-
ranked-dead-last-compared-to-10-other-countries/#71cdf6f4576f) .

"Ranking 37th — Measuring the Performance of the U.S. Health Care System" \-
[http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp0910064](http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMp0910064)

"The U.S. spends more on healthcare than any other country — but not with
better health outcomes" \- [http://beta.latimes.com/nation/la-na-healthcare-
comparison-2...](http://beta.latimes.com/nation/la-na-healthcare-
comparison-20170715-htmlstory.html)

If heath comes first, why don't we have better healthcare for all that money
we spend on it?

